# Interested in Bodybuilding??



## blueshift (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello all,
How many of you are interested in bodybuilding or goes to gym?
I have put up this thread as I have joined gym yesterday and just want to have some suggestions regarding that.
My muscles have begin to pain...but I guess it will be alright in 3-4 days. 
I want to know the routine and diet that you follow before and after going to gym.
Serious suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 10, 2008)

i used to go to gym .. but left .. have to rejoin again

gx does .. and gaurav indian is the expert here for that


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 10, 2008)

I am also planing to join again.


----------



## Chirag (Jan 10, 2008)

Me too wanna go.. But does the weight increase automatically after we leave gym?


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 10, 2008)

Not automatically,When you attend gym, your food intake increases,
due to increased physical strain.
However when you leave gym,you continue to take the same amount of food,
but without the physical strain, therby increasing weight.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Chirag (Jan 10, 2008)

M in hostel and already lost 7 kgs without gym


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2008)

blueshift said:
			
		

> How many of you are interested in bodybuilding or goes to gym?


 
I left gym few months back due to studies,  but I go for jogging everyday, 2 KM total.



> I have put up this thread as I have joined gym yesterday and just want to have some suggestions regarding that.


 
Don't quit due to pain



> My muscles have begin to pain...but I guess it will be alright in 3-4 days.


 
Yup, they are expanding for the first time, that why



> I want to know the routine and diet that you follow before and after going to gym.


 
wake up, have a glass of water from a Copper Jug, go to loo...have a cup of tea then go to gym.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 10, 2008)

Chirag said:


> Me too wanna go.. But does the weight increase automatically after we leave gym?



i think if it worked for me. I once went to gym for 5 months nd gained bout 7Kgs, nd its almost 1yr that i left, now now i think i lost that weight again, nd fooding too went down after that. Now i can't even take half of the food i ate that days.
Maybe due to intense gaming or somethin else


----------



## nix (Jan 10, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I left gym few months back due to studies,  but I got for jogging everyday, 2 KM total.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^hmm... ive never heard of that one before.. how does tea help with going to the gym??

there are a lot of people who will give you tips regarding this. but your best bet is get help from a reliable source, a good gym with a competent instructor is what you should be looking for. 

well, my opinion is, for your safety, you should follow correct posture while doing any workout, else you may hurt yourself. that is very important. 
second, follow correct breathing technique while doing the exercise. if you hold your breath while doing exercise, your blood pressure will rise to dangerous levels. usually, you should exhale while lifting weight and inhale otherwise. but this depends on the exericse you are doing. 

cardio is very important, before your workout, you have to warm up your body by doing cardio.  

keep your body hydrated, but dont overdo that. 

any instructor who does not emphasize on the above points is not a competent instructor, and dont go that gym. even if you do, dont follow his advice. you will only end up harming youself. 

and last but not the least, follow gym etiquette, dont hog machines. keep a  piece of cloth handy to wipe off sweat off machines that you have used. keep your palms dry, for those of you whos palms sweat. dont leave a trail of foul smelling odour wherever you go. and dont use the gym to gossip with friends. 

and one more point, do get a health check up before hitting the gym, to see if your body can take the strain of a workout. sometimes, you wont know if there are any problems and working out with those problems may cause irreversible damage ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2008)

nix said:


> ^^hmm... ive never heard of that one before.. how does tea help with going to the gym??


 
It's just me yaar, I drink tea in morning...that's who day starts. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif



> there are a lot of people who will give you tips regarding this. but your best bet is get help from a reliable source, a good gym with a competent instructor is what you should be looking for.


 
True


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2008)

Any tips for weight gain?? BTW I m a pure veggie.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 10, 2008)

heyy me to want tips for weight gain !!

weight gain in the sense i don't want to get fat but fit .. coz am slim now !


----------



## digitizen (Jan 10, 2008)

well i can go on and on regarding gym and weight gaining . first them u dont have to bust your ass two hours everyday and six days a week to gain weight . If u want to gain weight try to take atleast 4000 calories of food everyday with atleast 150 grams of protein in it . the diet must be low fat high protein one . proteuin can come from chicken breast , milk , lean beef , eggs and turkey and for veggies try taking loads of  milk , soya paneer , dal and brown rice .

                     And about training make ur gym session as short as possible go to the gym lift as heavy as possible dont take too much rest inbetween sets . try to finish ur workout within an hour and dont go fancy on lifting try to do compound exercises ;like bench press , millitary press , dead lifts and squats . try to sleep atleast eight hours a day . three days of gym per week is enough .

P.S : All that i have written above is just for gaining weight and reducing it . any suggestions please post ill try my level best to help you .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2008)

digitizen said:


> well i can go on and on regarding gym and weight gaining . first them u dont have to bust your ass two hours everyday and six days a week to gain weight . If u want to gain weight try to take atleast 4000 calories of food everyday with atleast 150 grams of protein in it . the diet must be low fat high protein one . proteuin can come from chicken breast , milk , lean beef , eggs and turkey and for veggies try taking loads of milk , soya paneer , dal and brown rice .


 
Even I was thin in class 12th, i just followed 3 things to gain weight

1) Eat on time. Breakfast at 8:30 am, lunch at 1:30 pm, evening snaks at 5 or 5:30 pm & dinner at 9

2) Switch to "ghar ka khana"

3) Pay regular visit to tunday kabab


----------



## digitizen (Jan 10, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Even I was thin in class 12th, i just followed 3 things to gain weight
> 
> 1) Eat on time. Breakfast at 8:30 am, lunch at 1:30 pm, evening snaks at 5 or 5:30 pm & dinner at 9
> 
> ...




what i have said is to gain weight with as low fat percentage as possible but switch to ghar ka khana ull have pot belly soon , not that home cooking is not healthy but still the things we add have quite high percentage of fat .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2008)

digitizen said:


> what i have said is to gain weight with as low fat percentage as possible but switch to ghar ka khana ull have pot belly soon , not that home cooking is not healthy but still the things we add have quite high percentage of fat .


 
See, one thing about me. No matter how many burgers I eat in Mcdy, or kabab rolls in Tunday kabab, unless I eat at home cooked by my mom or didi, i m still hungry *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

we go to gym to reduce pot belly & I run to reduce that....as well as increase my stamina

To thread starter

1) Increase protein in your diet. Start drinking Complan or bournvita

2) Drink water properly while on breaks in gym. this is important....

3) Eat only as much as u need, don't over eat


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 10, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Any tips for weight gain?? BTW I m a pure veggie.


Ghee is the solution !


and if u suffer from danddruff, hair loss, skin problems, allergy, pimples etc. then eat Aloe Vera (googling will give u more info) and massage aloe vera it on hair, skin  etc. 
[SIZE=-1] *Aloe Vera* has more than thousand *benefits*. It can cure any type of skin disease and health problem[/SIZE]
AND *keep an aloe vera plant* in ur house DONT get aloe vera from medical shop etc. coz they r filled with chemicals and all....
*www.houseofplants.co.uk/Resources/fltn_orig_aloevera_close1.jpg


----------



## digitizen (Jan 10, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> See, one thing about me. No matter how many burgers I eat in Mcdy, or kabab rolls in Tunday kabab, unless I eat at home cooked by my mom or didi, i m still hungry *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif
> 
> we go to gym to reduce pot belly & I run to reduce that....as well as increase my stamina
> 
> ...




lol complan or bournvita wont do a thing . if u really want up your protein intake then buy a nice protein shake or whey extract .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2008)

That idea was for veg people, I M non veg so my source of protein is Chicken & Eggs


----------



## digitizen (Jan 10, 2008)

veg people have lot protein sources too 

1. Milk - one of the best protein sources comes from milk's casein 

2 . soya - everyone know soya is rich in protein 

3 . peanutbutter - then again a very rich source of protein and will also up ur calories .

4 . lentils and dal - rich source of protein 

5 . peanut

whole wheat bread
and many more .........


----------



## krazzy (Jan 10, 2008)

I joined gym to lose weight and build my muzzles. I went for six month but now left due to studies. I lost around 10kg and now it is around 70kg which is quite acceptable for my age and height. But now i'm afraid i'm starting to gain weight again. I want tips for some exercises to do at home, especially for abs. Watching 300 with all those Spartans sporting credit-card sized abs is making me feel less manly everyday. Please give me tips to convert my family-pack into a six-pack.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 10, 2008)

nix said:


> ^^hmm... ive never heard of that one before.. how does tea help with going to the gym??


 caffeine leads to enhanced mental activity which is needed for an intense workout. Many high profile body builders are known to take caffeine supplements before workouts.


nix said:


> well, my opinion is, for your safety, you should follow correct posture while doing any workout, else you may hurt yourself. that is very important.
> second, follow correct breathing technique while doing the exercise.


 Very true, whatever your goals from excercising, do remember to follow correct techinques, be it weight lifting, free hand, cardio



nix said:


> if you hold your breath while doing exercise, your blood pressure will rise to dangerous levels. usually, you should exhale while lifting weight and inhale otherwise. but this depends on the exericse you are doing.


depends on whether it's pull or push exercise.



Pathik said:


> Any tips for weight gain?? BTW I m a pure veggie.





a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> heyy me to want tips for weight gain !!
> 
> weight gain in the sense i don't want to get fat but fit .. coz am slim now !


weight lifting and cardio.
Contrary to popular beliefs cardio is very important for healthy weight gain as proper cardio exercise improves your stamina.

BTW, gymming has different purposes. For me it's more of a thing to get me going fresh throughout the day than weight loss or muscle gain. Makes me feel much more energetic. Define your goals and aims of gymming, then it becomes much more productive.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 10, 2008)

Gym, hmm its been a long time. I swim now, better for losing weight. Gym is useful if you want to build bulk. 

Don't overdo any exercise. Have a count on your reps and sets, and increase them gradually, meaning over weeks and months, not days. 

Don't compete with someone else in the gym, your bodies are different, at the least you'll have a sprain, at worst you'll tear a muscle or ligament. Remember these heal by scarring so you'll lose your original function/power depending on the location or severity of the tear.

Stay hydrated, I used to dissolve a packet of Electral ORS in one litre of water and sip regularly. You can have plain water too in between. Remember while exercising you lose salt. When I say salt people remember the sodium of sodium chloride but forget about the potassium. Low potassium will make you cramp. Electral will take care of both. You might have seen some champion tennis players eating an orange or banana at the breaks. This gives them salts 

Work in cycles - one day chest and biceps, one day legs and triceps, one day shoulder and LATS. Don't mix triceps and shoulder as it will strain your muscle. You can do this for six days, and take a complete break on Sunday or any other day of the week. Yes, rest is one of the most important requirements when you go to the gym. It is required to repair damaged muscle and also to allow the muscle to grow. Train for three months, rest for 2-3 weeks, and then start again


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

^well,my problem is overweight am at 106(2kg increased) now and my height is around 5ft8inch.had the habit of eating more looong back and without any exercise,liquor and hypertension,yet more fatty and went upto 116kg AFAIR.I think i have to try liposuction sometime soon  am having a thread mill resting in the house which i brought 6 months back!
I am hoping for ayurvedam for some luck now.seriously,i cannot bear fast running or such exercises!suffocation!


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 10, 2008)

^Do ramdev baba's kapalbhati yoga.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

^huh?kapabhati yoga?ye kaun sa pranayaam hota hai?aur woh baba kaun hai?yahaan to koi bhi uska naam suna hi nahi!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

whaow!thanks and interesting!but is he a fake?
read in utube comments:


> Continuing...---> Only the abdomen should be moving... I don't know much about Ram Dev, but I'm surprised that a yogi of his calibre would allow "students" to incorrectly demonstrate like this... Also technically, kapalabathi is not considered a pranayama, but rather one of the 6 "Shat Karmas" or "Shat Kriyas" of Hatha Yoga proper. It can be considered preparatory to bhastrika.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 10, 2008)

Me benches 80KGs! And I do 190KGs on the leg press! I myself don't know how I can do it 

By the way, to those who want to lose that stomach: Doing ab exercises is NOT going to get you a flat stomach. Ab exercises use very little energy and are poor at losing fat. Doing abs might get you strong abs, but they will be covered in that huge layer of fat. Only heavy lifting like for legs and back will help you lose that fat.


----------



## digitizen (Jan 10, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Me benches 80KGs! And I do 190KGs on the leg press! I myself don't know how I can do it
> 
> By the way, to those who want to lose that stomach: Doing ab exercises is NOT going to get you a flat stomach. Ab exercises use very little energy and are poor at losing fat. Doing abs might get you strong abs, but they will be covered in that huge layer of fat. Only heavy lifting like for legs and back will help you lose that fat.



ya just doing ab exercises wont help you like shown in the tv . lifting with high reps and lot of cardio thrwon in will help reduce weight . its simple as that you want to gain weight go on a calorie surplus diet while lifting heavy , you wanna lose weight go on a calorie deficit diet while lifting and cardio.
only twenty percent of bodybuilding is done ion the gym the rest is what you eat and how much rest you take .


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 10, 2008)

Even  I had joined gym many years back. I don't know whether it applies to all but before I joined Gym I was a very lean guy but after I discontinued going to gym I started putting on weight. I'm planning to join Gym again but this time only too loose weight!


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm thinking about joining a gym for the last 3-4 yrs.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^well,my problem is overweight am at 106(2kg increased) now and my height is around 5ft8inch.had the habit of eating more looong back and without any exercise,liquor and hypertension,yet more fatty and went upto 116kg AFAIR.I think i have to try liposuction sometime soon  am having a thread mill resting in the house which i brought 6 months back!
> I am hoping for ayurvedam for some luck now.seriously,i cannot bear fast running or such exercises!suffocation!



Treadmill is a bad idea. When you have a weight problem you should go for non-weight bearing aerobic exercises. Swimming is the best, followed by cycling. 

Swimming is:
1. Easy on your knees, remember they have to carry your weight!!!
2. Exercises you from head to toe, arms, legs, chest etc.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

^thank you.there is no possibility of swimming(rivers are there everywhere in my town=3 rivers but i am shy!).but will try cycling!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 10, 2008)

A morning walk can solve most problem. Both for overweight and underweight.

Although I left morning walk after my 12 board


----------



## goobimama (Jan 10, 2008)

Praka. You must do heavy weight lifting. No amount of aerobics is going to help you out. Doing heavy squats, leg press, back training, dead lifts is a great way to burn calories. 

You also have to follow a rigid diet. Don't go fasting cause that's not going to do you any good in the long run. Drink lots of water.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

I am not into heavy exercises now.it wont earn anything apart from my height decreasing by a inch or so  For now,I will try walking,cycling(i have to lend someones bicycle).


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 10, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Doing heavy squats, leg press, back training, dead lifts is a great way to burn calories.



and wearing out the cartilage in both knee joints, sorry to say. No doubt the exercises you mentioned burn, but don't forget the damage to the knees.



praka123 said:


> ^thank you.there is no possibility of swimming(rivers are there everywhere in my town=3 rivers but i am shy!).but will try cycling!



Use a swimming pool. Still shy? Well its a question of health so think again, swimming is still your best bet


----------



## sting (Jan 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^well,my problem is overweight am at 106(2kg increased) now and my height is around 5ft8inch.had the habit of eating more looong back and without any exercise,liquor and hypertension,yet more fatty and went upto 116kg AFAIR.I think i have to try liposuction sometime soon  am having a thread mill resting in the house which i brought 6 months back!
> I am hoping for ayurvedam for some luck now.seriously,i cannot bear fast running or such exercises!suffocation!



Entammo.. da ninaku 20kg ippolthanne adikama..

After One year ,  last week i started gym workout agin,

Gym Photo
*img180.imageshack.us/img180/2883/img044mm8.jpg


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jan 11, 2008)

I really need to join Gym again. Need to get weight up. Right now just 50 Kg. Its way too low for 5' 9" guy 

Going from today itself. 60 KG+ is target now. I just I dont lazy out this time


----------



## blueshift (Jan 11, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> wake up, have a glass of water from a Copper Jug, go to loo...have a cup of tea then go to gym.


Actually I go to gym at 7:30 in the evening and then after gyming I have dinner.
Which is the best time to go gym?



nix said:


> .....
> .....
> cardio is very important, before your workout, you have to warm up your body by doing cardio.
> .....
> keep your body hydrated, but dont overdo that.


Thanks for the tips.
I do warm-up before workout like neckroll, bending, lunges, pushup, dips.
Anymore you suggest?



Pathik said:


> Any tips for weight gain?? BTW I m a pure veggie.





a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> heyy me to want tips for weight gain !!


For gaining weight I used to have Curd + Ghee + Little Honey. Eat atleast 2 bananas at a time for 2 times a day. Don't substitute it with your everyday food though.
Even a protein milk shake everyday will do. Buy B-Protein powder from any medical shop. It comes cheap @Rs 134 for 200gm. But I dont think my weight    increased using that supplement.



digitizen said:


> well i can go on and on regarding gym and weight gaining . first them u dont have ...
> .....





gx_saurav said:


> 1) Increase protein in your diet. Start drinking Complan or bournvita
> 
> 2) Drink water properly while on breaks in gym. this is important....
> 
> 3) Eat only as much as u need, don't over eat


Thanks digitizen and gx.



digitizen said:


> 3 . peanutbutter - then again a very rich source of protein and will also up ur calories .
> 5 . peanut


Peanuts are groundnuts, right?



mehulved said:


> Define your goals and aims of gymming, then it becomes much more productive.


To increase weight more, to build muscles and reduce fat around my belly.



NucleusKore said:


> ...Gym is useful if you want to build bulk.
> 
> Don't overdo any exercise. Have a count on your reps and sets, and increase them gradually, meaning over weeks and months, not days.
> ....
> ...


So much thanks for your suggestions. 
For weight training, do I have to increase the reps/sets or weight?


----------



## axxo (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been to gym for past 3 years. Yes i regularly do cardiac & workouts atleast 4-5 days in a week.
3 Years back(dec 2004) i was 97 Kg(much like praka123). Just after 4 months of joining i was able to shred out 20kg from my overall weight to  redifined 77KG.
Wonder how i did? no complex i did only the basics..(20 mins treadmill(jogging), 300-500 skipping + warm-ups (mainly diet)
also i never believe in abs workouts they tend to do nothing for me...but the cardiac i still do keeps my abs in shape.

And after an year of joining i concentrated on weights & workouts..shoulder,bi,chest,tri,lateral,etc....my gym timings are 5.30-7.00 am...quite difficult to wake up in morning..am enjoying & doing the workouts every day.


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you think it's a good idea to join Gym to loose weight? I mean do you think we can do the treadmill etc stuff to loose weight? Or would it be better if we do walking/running etc? One more thing we get two types of treadmill then one which is automatic and the other which is manual. Which one is better of the two? I thought the automatic one is good but the other day my friend was telling that manual is better. Few of the gyms nearby to my place don't have too many machines for loosing weight I think. Maybe I should first try to go for walking etc then maybe later I should join gym. What do you all have to say ? Esp the Pros here!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 11, 2008)

^get motorised treadmill.it is a waste if u buy a manual treadmill!
it will cost u 20000+ for getting a 1.25 hp treadmill./


----------



## mehulved (Jan 11, 2008)

blueshift said:


> For weight training, do I have to increase the reps/sets or weight?


Don't get so deep in right now, you will be overwhelmed. Also, each one has a different type of body so different techinques and combinations will work for them.
Just remember to use right techinques, concentrate properly during work out. As the time passes you will learn what works for you and what doesn't.
Also, remember the basic tips like warming up, remaining hydrated, wearing proper gym acessories, form over weight. And the main part proper diet and sleep as people said. Fitness is dependant on your overall lifestyle and not just 1-2 hours of working out



ajayritik said:


> Do you think it's a good idea to join Gym to loose weight? I mean do you think we can do the treadmill etc stuff to loose weight? Or would it be better if we do walking/running etc? One more thing we get two types of treadmill then one which is automatic and the other which is manual. Which one is better of the two? I thought the automatic one is good but the other day my friend was telling that manual is better. Few of the gyms nearby to my place don't have too many machines for loosing weight I think. Maybe I should first try to go for walking etc then maybe later I should join gym. What do you all have to say ? Esp the Pros here!


I am not a pro but what I can surely tell you is that regularity and balanced diet are the essential factors. If you do any exercise regularly and have a balanced diet you will get in shape and get *fit*



goobimama said:


> Me benches 80KGs!


Barbells or smith machine?


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 11, 2008)

Praka I'm not planning to buy a treadmill. I generally dont like the manual ones. Most of the gyms near my house have the manual one. But one of the gyms has the automatic one. I was checking if its better to go for the automatic one.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 11, 2008)

well i dont go to the gym..its too time consuming..instead i pick up a copy of Mens Health every month and try working in procedures suggested by them...

guys who dont have time an switch to this mag.its really gud..and u also get lotsa eye andy 

MY DIET

breakfast-2 wholewheat bread slices and cottage cheese withchilly o taste

lunch-vegetable or chicken stew with lotsa veggies without ne rice or chapathi..and yea..fruits too

snack-nething will do..i prefer fruits with 2-4 eggs minus the yolk..may go with another piece of wholewheat bread with milk

dinner-rice with chicken or fishdoesnt matter as u already have not taken in enuf calories


And another thing-have your breakfast within 60 mins of waking up coz after that the body moves into starvation mode and the more food is tored as fat.

body builders should take a protein heavy diet..red meat is essential for them...veggies should thrive on soya

for ne more trivia u can always ask me..

and yea..ur cal intake depends on ur age,hgt and weight

i just turned 19,6'2 and 80 kgs


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 12, 2008)

amd64_man2005 from whatever I heard its generally advised not to eat Carbohydrates after 8pm or for that matter in dinner. I dont know whether it will make a difference if you dont have these earlier in the day but have it only once before you go to bed. But in general I have heard that we should avoid having carbohydrates in the night.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 13, 2008)

I ve height of 5.65", but only 52Kgs.
Do ya think im underweight. I do bit excercise nd body seems to be lil structrued. Moreover guys with 5.6" nd 55Kgs wud haf in most cases bit structured body.
My main problem is, ive very little chest muscles. I do only bice, tries nd forearm excercise. 
I can only do a max of 30~35 pushups in a stretch. I think its too week considering my low weight.
I give least importance to leg excercise as well as chest. They are hard. 
The easiest of them is for hands nd sholders. Kinda lazy .
Everytime i plan to work out, i just sit infront of PC for a while[thinking to sit only for 5~10mins], but spend as much as 1~2hrs in digit forums, nd then into gaming. After than itll be 2Am. So go for sleep.

And do weight gainer drinks/powders really work? And are they safe for health? And is there any natural mass gainers which i can afford.[anythin below 200~250]?

Plx guys...ive to gain at least 60~ 65Kgs. Im confident that if even i gain lil more weight, ma body will keep its structure[or ill work out more].
My main problem is no hunger. Most of time u dun take meals either at noon or dinner[due to no hunger].


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 13, 2008)

@ajay

no dude..thts totally a myth....

i will post what mens health thinks is the perfect diet to stay trim..

here goes

The clock diet

6:30 am breakfast

omlette and green tea

9:30 am Snack

Apple with a chunk of cheese


12:30 pm Lunch

Chicken and Vegetable Stir fry


3:30 pm Snack

cottage cheese or plain yoghurt with diced pineapple

5:30 pm Workout

6:15 pm Post Workout drink

1 pint chocolate milk

8:15 pm Dinner

Chicken Breast with pasta and spinach salad




And here is Aamir khan's diet to success..

Man he works 20 hours a day

7:30 am-tea,brown bread slice

11 am-protien shake

11 30 am-omlette made of 4 egg whites with brown bread slice

12 30 pm-papaya

1 30 pm-50 gm chicken salad,baigan bharta,gobhi,2 chapathi

3 30 pm - 100 gm fruits

4 30 pm-omlette of 4 egg whites with brown bread slice

5 30 pm-4 biscuits

6 30 pm-100 gm fruits

7 30 pm-chicken keema,baigan bharta,gobhi,rice

9 30 pm-omlette made of 4 egg whites and brown bread slice

10 30 pm-100 gm fruits

1 30 pm-pav bhaji(if awake)


enjoy 



@ dominator

dude...u r about 10 kgs under weight..eat well and work out properly..the road to success..

i think if u find it hard to occupy yourself in body training then try joining a gym..

According to Mens health gym thrice a week is enuf...

heres aamir's weight training schedule

8 am to 11 am

stomach:4 days a week

arms:3 days a week

chest:2 days a week

back:3 days a week

shoulders: 2 days a week

legs:3 days a week


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 13, 2008)

@dOm1naTOr 
same prob here.. khane ke liye mann hi nahi karta 

Hi friends
I want to gain some weight.. 
can anybody tell me what to eat ? 
only khana pina no gym jana ok?
This is very essential for me 
HELP i am desperate...
thanks in advance


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 13, 2008)

for those who want to gain some weight..go on a protein heavy diet and workout a home...

your workout shoukl vary from pushups to pullups...as a result..ur muscles will start to expand and u will start gaining weight...

but for gaining weight i personally feel that going to the gym is a must..


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 13, 2008)

amd64_man2005, I read interview of one of the personal trainers of Bollywood stars like Ajay Devgan, Hritik Roshan, Rani Mukherjee and that also includes Aamir Khan. I forgot the name of the trainer. I checked the daily diet of all the actors and I found that the trainer had suggested to most of them not to have carbs after 8pm.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 13, 2008)

oooh...say that na..not a prob..i have my dinner by 7 30...so no big probs for me..yea...carbs late at nite can have an adverse effect on ur body....

its always advisable to have an early dinner


----------



## blueshift (Jan 13, 2008)

amd64_man2005:
Is it necessary to follow that diet plan u gave, everyday?
And is it ok if I eat high protein foods during non - work out day like Sundays?
It is not possible for me to eat those everyday.

@dOm1naTOr and Rockstar11


			
				blueshift said:
			
		

> For gaining weight I used to have Curd + Ghee + Little Honey. Eat atleast 2 bananas at a time for 2 times a day. Don't substitute it with your everyday food though.
> Even a protein milk shake everyday will do. Buy B-Protein powder from any medical shop. It comes cheap @Rs 134 for 200gm. But I dont think my weight increased using that supplement.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

^andhrites are very lean and got good height!(6ft+++)  LOL! no offense!meant


----------



## digitizen (Jan 14, 2008)

ok lot of you see to be confused about gym . what really happens when you workout is you create micro tears in ur muscle and once they are repairing you put on muscle . about gaining weight 20 % of it is done in gym the rest 40 % is in ur diet and 40% is in ur sleep .

         Most of you dont workout your legs but it is wrong . the reason your body releases testosterone when you workout your lower body . so you need lot of testosterone to workout .

       Protein powders are not magic pill you wont gain weight instantly by them . its like this most people find it hard to take 250 grams of protein and 5000 calories through food so protein powders make it easier to get in those calories and protein .

     TO gain weight lift heavy weights with low repitions you should shock your muscle in to growing mode . four days of gym is enough for a week . try to sleep atleast eight hours a day .


----------



## blueshift (Jan 14, 2008)

In todays TOI read that Cholesterol plays a major role in increasing the muscle mass.
After 1 week going to gym, my weight didn't increase a bit.



			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> Just remember to use right techinques, concentrate properly during work out. As the time passes you will learn what works for you and what doesn't.
> Also, remember the basic tips like warming up, remaining hydrated, wearing proper gym acessories, form over weight. And the main part proper diet and sleep as people said. Fitness is dependant on your overall lifestyle and not just 1-2 hours of working out


I do follow those tips. For a month or two, I will go as per my instructor and then will eventually work-out on my own.



			
				blueshift said:
			
		

> amd64_man2005:
> Is it necessary to follow that diet plan u gave, everyday?
> And is it ok if I eat high protein foods during non - work out day like Sundays?
> It is not possible for me to eat those everyday.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 18, 2008)

My thread was way too polluted by some guy who wanted start a campaign against jerking off. Shantanu banned him   I'll be asking questions here now


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 18, 2008)

guys my height is almost 5feet and 8 inches and my weight is 82 i dont thinks so

can any expert gxsaurav or anybody tell me that how can i reduce weight

see people say that i have a bis chest(well iam a boy ) and a small height so any one  please


----------

